# Asexual?



## jenn1992 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone else Asexual? Meaning you don't have sexual feelings. I have social anxiety, panic and schizoid and also a little OCD. /:


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I masterbate daily so not really. I think it's the fact that i find the idea of relationships and even friendships too much hard work.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip pretty much.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm probably asexual. *shrugs* hard to deal with when you want or are in an actual relationship for the most part...

I'm also on AVEN if you go there too ^^



Ventura said:


> Are you sure your "Asexual" or just, un-experienced? The old saying "you don't know how good it is, until .... well you have it".


Also, being asexual is about sexual attraction, not whether you've had sex or not. It's whether you feel attraction to anyone, which is what asexual people don't experience for the most part.


----------



## teacake (Apr 4, 2012)

*I'm Asexual.*

I'm Asexual, always have been. Relationships require too much maintenance. I had one boyfriend, ten years ago, but we never did anything.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have no sexual desires for the opposite sex


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I really don't have much interest in sex. As I've gotten older, any intererst I've had in sex has completely disapeared. i think I'm better off. Otherwise I would just be sexually frustrated.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I honestly don't really believe in asexuality, especially considering the majority of people who consider themselves asexual are women. 

Quoting paula poundstone who says she's asexual -
"The idea that I'd get to my bed and there'd be someone in there with whom I was supposed to have an activity is horrifying to me. It's a safe bet that I'm not good at sex, that I do it wrong."

I believe asexuality is a disorder and I think it comes from some kind of deep-seated insecurity that they're not dealing with, maybe stemming from traumatic experiences or bad/no sexual advice growing up. I also think it's possible that a lot of them haven't fully explored their sexuality, this is especially likely with women since society tries to discourage women from having sex and some of them are just so sexually repressed because of it.

Even if people legitimately have zero attraction whatsoever to anything I still think it's a disorder and not a real sexual orientation. I know people are probably gonna nerd rage over this post but that's not my intent, I've just never actually met anyone who considers themselves asexual and I'm trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I WISH I were asexual  Way too much burden caring about stuff like that in my opinion.


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

I live an asexual lifestyle, but only due to being hopeless at chatting women up and also having sexual fears and hangups due to lack of experience/confidence. I feel a normal attraction to women, so don't regard myself as genuinely asexual.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't feel sexual attraction, but I am not completely without interest in sex.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm attracted to certain people on an aesthetic level, but when it comes to sexual intimacy (non-sexual is surprisingly stimulating) I lose interest. I don't know if it's a matter of my lack of experience, the wrong kind of person, anxiety, or a general confusion regarding my sexuality. Who knows.


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

I masturbate to chicks practically everyday. No asexuality here.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am completely the opposite of A-Sexual.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

*Raises up*

I do occasionally watch porn tho, however I have no desire to have sex with an actual human being, I actually find it disgusting


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> *Raises up*
> 
> I do occasionally watch porn tho, however I have no desire to have sex with an actual human being, I actually find it disgusting


Its not disgusting to me when your in love with someone. It can be an amazing experience to feel. Porn is porn, no emotional connection at all.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

GD8 said:


> I believe asexuality is a disorder and I think it comes from some kind of deep-seated insecurity that they're not dealing with, maybe stemming from traumatic experiences or bad/no sexual advice growing up. I also think it's possible that a lot of them haven't fully explored their sexuality, this is especially likely with women since society tries to discourage women from having sex and some of them are just so sexually repressed because of it.
> 
> Even if people legitimately have zero attraction whatsoever to anything I still think it's a disorder and not a real sexual orientation. I know people are probably gonna nerd rage over this post but that's not my intent, I've just never actually met anyone who considers themselves asexual and I'm trying to wrap my head around it.


my ex was asexual for a while, based on what i would probably interpret as disordered thoughts/feelings. disordered/not is a value judgement and even if a person adopts those values to deal with supposedly disordered thoughts/feelings, those feelings are not disordered to them anymore under the new values.

if asexual is based on vaues (don't want to have any sex life) then its not a disorder regardless of how those values came about. if the person wants to have a sex life but it creates negative feelings so they avoid it then it could be considered a disorder to some degree.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> *Raises up*
> 
> I do occasionally watch porn tho, however I have no desire to have sex with an actual human being, I actually find it disgusting


Yeah I know how you feel,I don't have any desire to have sex come to think of it I don't have much desire for anything these days.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

I wouldn't call asexuallity a disorder


----------



## Illuminator (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey I have pretty bad anxiety but have had fairly good relatoinships if u let someone in you will feel more and more confident with them every single they


----------



## Illuminator (Apr 8, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> I am completely the opposite of A-Sexual.


 Sound like my type of girl lol


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a little asexual, if that makes sense.
Maybe I'd try sex if I felt comfortable (and if I got the chance of course) but I'm not saying I'd enjoy it... 
I think I'd much rather cuddle. xD


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

Sometimes I think I am asexual, but I suspect that this kind of thinking and behavior comes from my deepest insecurities that I still haven't managed to deal with (though I've tried). It's almost like I supress my feelings whenever I start having them.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

I definately hear you on the insecurities thing. I dont have any desire to go out and be intimate with some one.The thing is, I do think about sex...I like the idea of it... but whenever an opportunity presents itself in real life, Im just sort of...meh. 

Hope im not venturing into tmi territory here but hell, the last time I was remotely intimate with a guy I was pretty much going over what I wanted to do when I got home,and thinking about some tv episode last night. I didnt enjoy any of it.Maybe I just wasnt comfortable in the situation,and probably my meds lol.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

nah. i look At porn of chicks so no LoL and paxil makes me last foreve takes up to 5 hours to bust a nut. heck took me 14 hours once. paxil makes u last forever. adderall boosts my sex drivr usually so i can jack off. w/o dexedrine or adderall no sex drive


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not Asexual but at the same time, I'm not a real big fan of sex either. I am sexually attracted to others but sex is just not number one on my top ten list... heck if I'm truthful it's not even on my top ten list, it's like number 15 or something... yeah


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

You just haven't met a guy who's stimulated you yet, that's all. You're not asexual.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

More so than not. 
A lot more so than not.


----------



## LDJ (May 24, 2012)

GD8 said:


> I honestly don't really believe in asexuality, especially considering the majority of people who consider themselves asexual are women.
> 
> Quoting paula poundstone who says she's asexual -
> "The idea that I'd get to my bed and there'd be someone in there with whom I was supposed to have an activity is horrifying to me. It's a safe bet that I'm not good at sex, that I do it wrong."
> ...


That's pretty ignorant, just because something falls outside of your understanding, you shouldn't deem it impossible. Perhaps it is some sort of disorder, who knows, but it most definitely exists.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't think asexuality is something you can "kind of" have. No desire to be in a sexual relationship also doesn't make you asexual. And you can't "become" asexual over time. Different people have different levels of sexual desire. So just because your sex drive is low dont think it makes you asexual. An asexual person would have had zero sexual attraction to either gender his entire life. As if going through puberty didnt change the way they saw the opposite sex.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I'm a little confused. If you are Asexual are you:

1. Not attracted to anyone (no "crush" on specific people)
or
2. Not interested in having sex

I think I fall into category 1 but then that could be because I dont actually meet anyone to begin with


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

Younique said:


> I'm a little confused. If you are Asexual are you:
> 
> 1. Not attracted to anyone (no "crush" on specific people)
> or
> ...


Asexuality is just as fluid as any other sexuality. Asexuality isn't lack of sexual desire in general (libido), it's lack of sexual attraction to other people. Also, asexual =/= aromantic (a person who experiences little to no romantic attraction to others).


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I am asexual. It is not a disorder, just a different sexuality (or lack thereof). Unfortunately there's a lot of misinformation floating around about it (just like other sexualities) and a lot of people don't tend to fully understand what it means. Some people think celibacy is the same as asexuality (it's not) or that asexuals can't have sex (they can).

Personally I don't have a desire for sex and I have never felt attracted to anybody. I am glad my life hasn't been complicated with obsessing over virginity or wanting to constantly be in relationships. I can focus on things that are more important (like beating SA!). I would like to have a partner though--not for sex or touching or whatever, but just like a best friend who is like family who will live with me and we support each other.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Relz said:


> I would like to have a partner though--not for sex or touching or whatever, but just like a best friend who is like family who will live with me and we support each other.


Being 100% honest, asexual men are pretty rare and you'll be very hard pressed to find a non-asexual guy on this earth who would be ok with that. I know you never specified men but js.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

GD8 said:


> Being 100% honest, asexual men are pretty rare and you'll be very hard pressed to find a non-asexual guy on this earth who would be ok with that. I know you never specified men but js.


Sure we're a minority, but it's not impossible. There's a pretty large and active asexual community online, plus a number of asexual dating sites.
That's why I'd never date a sexual person, lol. I'm not sworn to celibacy, but I don't feel any biological urge to do it, either. Especially not on a nighty basis or however often people do it. :blank


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

How is this a disorder?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I find some people to be attractive, but I don't want to have sex with any of them. For instance, I'll say that Johnny Depp is ****ing beautiful. But I really wouldn't want to have any sex with him. I'd marry him and snuggle with him and hug him, but please, no sex. That's why I'll never be married.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Relz said:


> Sure we're a minority, but it's not impossible. There's a pretty large and active asexual community online, plus a number of asexual dating sites.
> That's why I'd never date a sexual person, lol. I'm not sworn to celibacy, but I don't feel any biological urge to do it, either. Especially not on a nighty basis or however often people do it. :blank


This might be too personal but have you ever even tried masturbating or exploring your sexuality at all?


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

GD8 said:


> This might be too personal but have you ever even tried masturbating or exploring your sexuality at all?


Masturbation is an interesting topic among asexuals. Some do, some don't, and everyone's reasons for doing it differ. It isn't a sexual activity for me. It helps me fall asleep, and that's just about it. I don't use porn or fantasies or toys, etc.

Someguy8 said something awhile back: _"An asexual person would have had zero sexual attraction to either gender his entire life. As if going through puberty didnt change the way they saw the opposite sex."_ I find that that was very true for me. I didn't get why all my friends suddenly had cutouts of famous men in their lockers and binders or why they got nervous and squealy when they talked about guys. I didn't have a name for it until high school, but when I read about asexuality it just explained everything.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

not exactly asexual but im scared to have sex and i dont like penises i think they look gross and ugly same with vaginas


----------



## InsideHurt (May 20, 2012)

nooooooooo I am fascinated by women and I have kinda had a lot of "girlfriends" in the past .. but since i got s.a.d few weeks ago i get nervous of even thinking about talking to anyone.... i'm not sexual cuz I can't be not because i don't wanna be


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

I'm an asexual male. I've always known I was different since school when other boys started talking about girls in a sexual way and I always felt uncomfortable with it. I thought they were being really disrespectful and I knew I didn't want to do any of the things they talked about to a girl. I always felt like they deserved better treatment. I'm straight though, and I can find girls very physically attractive, in a way which makes me want to be close, kiss, hug, hold hands, lie close etc, but not have sex. 
I wouldn't say I'm disgusted by it, but I don't really see it as a nice way to show love for someone. I think it's disrespectful and I hate the way men talk about girls and talk about sex. 
I have a girlfriend, who is also asexual, and I'm deeply in love with her, mentally and physically. We are both virgins and we are happy with how we are and think we are better off for not having sex. We can still be physically very close, but there is never any chance of it leading to sex because we both don't have the drive.
As for the topic of masturbation, I used to do it, but not anymore. I never enjoyed it that much and just didn't feel good about doing it afterwards.


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

*I am M4RK1988's gf and i think it is very disrespectful people saying that they don't believe in asexuality and that it's just cos of bad experiences. I am asexual, a virgin and do not masturbate. I don't want sex ever. I am attracted to males and females romantically but neither sexually so i am biromantic. I have never had any bad experiences. I still like being close e.g. kissing, cuddling lying together e.t.c. just nothing to do with the genital areas or sex. Just because people find it hard to understand how someone can be that way, they can't say it doesn't exist. I have always been asexual and never had sexual attraction and i think sex is quite disgusting also. But it's fine if people wanna do it just accept that some people don't want to! Both me and bf are virgin's and it's possible to be with someone and never desire sex if u r both asexual.*


----------



## Osito (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to think I might be asexual, but I can count on one hand the number of people I've been attracted to in my life and only one guy that I was really attracted to. That's not asexual as far as I know.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I'm asexual. I only realized it about an year ago, although while I was growing up, I should've seen how different my preferences seemed to be. I always thought people were exaggerating when they put such an emphasis on sex. i could see people as _aesthetically_ attractive, but never ever sexually.

In relationships I just want to hug and be mildly romantic... 
Although I don't like being touched very much. Makes me uncomfortable, although I wish that weren't the case. Sex is just a big no-no. All I really desire for is a life long bestie to spend my life with. That would be wonderful.

The grey area that asexuality can fall in is so fascinating.
Sometimes I resent that I don't understand what sexuality is like, but my lack of isn't something I'd change either.

*M4RK1988* - Wow, I'm so happy for you and your girlfriend! It's terrific you two found one another.


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

gaz said:


> *I masterbate daily* so not really. I think it's the fact that i find the idea of relationships and even friendships too much hard work.


TMI :blank


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, tis interesting that someone mentioned that asexual women are going to have a hard time finding a male partner (if they're straight of course) There are dating sites that cater to people who want a non-sexual romantic relationship (either 'cos of being asexual or medical reasons) and ironically it's the opposite of conventional dating sites; since there's alot fewer men, they are the ones who get bombarded with messages. It's like walking into the twilight zone heh :b


----------



## kkarmaa (Jun 7, 2012)

It depends, I do have sexual desires but I find myself so repulsive that the thought of someone looking at me puts me off sometimes.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm a demisexual.


----------



## Superwholockian (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm asexual and honestly a bit disgusted with some of the responses on this. Life I just don't look at people and think I'd like to have the frick frack with them and honestly like stuff like I don't see people's liking of butts. Asexuality does exist.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I still get sexually attracted to celebrities and jack off to them. However, for girls in real life, I kind of lost my desire to do anything sexual with them. Like I may find that they look "attractive," but I don't want to actually have sex with them. It is hard to explain.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not asexual, but I do have a low sex drive for someone my age I think. I'm not on any antidepressants or anything either. The idea of having sex also freaks me out a bit, but I'm generally wary of anything I've never experienced before.


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

I may be asexual. I masturbate as I find men make their sexual urges too obvious and it turns me off. If a guy is subtle though I can be interested but I don't get attractive men approaching me only older men and normally they want to marry me when they get to know me.

If a man can give me care and attention AND space then good but they either cling too much or don't care enough. obviously I have issues too so...!

If a younger guy approaches me he seems desperate for sex. 

I have 6 vibrators and lots of porn : /


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

What is the name of that dating site Samurai?


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

I would love to have a partner where we kiss, hug and cuddle. I love so called foreplay. The sex bit I am fine without.


----------



## ThisIsRandom (Feb 6, 2014)

I call it the art of settling. Knowing how hard a relationship would be and the demands a women would require to keep her faithful to be i adopted the f___ it attitude ill settle for whoever i can get male or female. I don't even bother with watching "straight" porn as i think well i wont ever get to experience that so no point in wasting time there. 

Instead of watching what i believe i wont get i watch what i want to be that white guy with the 6 back and well endowed then i imagine im them...doing normal stuff like going to work lol


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

Sometimes I think I might be... but then, The Rock will post a selfie on Instagram and I realize that I'm not.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I kind of wish I was asexual, to be honest. No one really wants me in a sexual context, even though I have the desire/want to be wanted. So it would make rejection (I'm usually not considered enough to even be rejected) easier to bear for me, I think, because then I could convince myself that it's not something that I wanted anyway.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

thankfully i am asexual - life on easy mode ftw XD


----------

